# Piper's Glenn Comes to Horseheads NY



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

1/22/09

The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers is proud to announce that is the new home for Piper's Glen. The routed wood 66', 13-turn, 3-lane road course was originally designed and constructed by Ron Bee of Brampton, Ontario, Canada. Named for Bee's granddaughter Piper, (daughter of The Daily Show's Samantha Bee,) and favorite race track, Watkins Glen, Piper's Glen gained a reputation while playing host to and home base for the SRO Canadian-American Championship for 1/32 slot cars.

Two of SCCOTTT's founding members, Frank Spena Jr. and Dave Hendrickson, quickly fell in love with the track when they first competed on it in May of 2007. When the track became available for sale they jumped at the chance. With the help of SCCOTTT club member Brian Halm, Piper's Glen was cut in two for the trip from Toronto. While some minor repairs remain for the fully landscaped track, Piper's Glen is now back together, up and running and looking fantastic. Characterised by hairpin turns, elevations and very well-designed squeeze sections, racing on Piper's Glen is something you won't soon forget. All slot racers are welcome to check out and try out this challenging, exciting and unique layout.

Piper's Glen joins and impressive and diverse selection of race tracks at Central New York's premier slot car racing facility - the Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers. Along with Piper's Glen, SCCOTTT boasts three four-lane tracks. The Carrera road course is a fast, undulating layout for 1/32 and 1/24 scale cars. The landscaped 83' Bowman Grand Champion, host of the 2005 HOPRA National Championships, offers sweeping turns and elevation changes for a tremendous HO scale experience. The tight and twisty Wiz Track, host of the 2004 UFHORA National Championships T-Jet race, tests your skills, your focus and your patience!

SCCOTTT is open Wednesday and Friday evenings from 6-9 and Saturday's from 3-9. The public is welcome.



SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Trans Am and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 


The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

